# "kanssa"-sanan vierasvaikutteista käyttöä?



## Gavril

Terveppa,

Toisessa ketjussa Fennofiili kirjoitti



> In the most puristic approach, described e.g. in Terho Itkonen’s “Uusi kieliopas”, “kanssa” should only be used in adverbial constructs of the form “A:n kanssa”, meaning “A together with the subject of the clause”, so that A and the subject are more or less on an equal basis. So we can say “Hän saapui vaimonsa kanssa” (He arrived with his wife), but not “Hän tuli taskulampun kanssa” (He came with a flashlight) – a purist would instead say “Hän tuli taskulamppu mukanaan”.



Joskus näen esimerkkejä _kanssa_-sanan käytöstä, jotka tuntuvat jonkin verran ”vierasvaikutteisilta”. Sellaiseksi voisin mainita tämän:
_
Tarkoitus on integroida kaupunkiliikenne ovelta ovelle matkaamisen *kanssa*._

Arvailuni, että tämä on vierasvaikutteista _kanssa_-sanan käyttöä perustuu siihen, että

1) lauseen rakenne muistuttaa vieraista kielistä tuttua rakennetta, esim. englannin ”to integrate X *with* Y”

2) näyttäisi olevan mahdollista ilmaista tätä merkitystä näppärämmin ilman _kanssa_-sanaa: "_integroida kaupunkiliikenne ovelta-ovelle matkamis*een*_" (ellei tämä merkitsisi jotakin hieman erilaista?)

Mitä mieltä olette?

Kiitos


(Aiemmin luulin, että esimerkeiksi sopisivat myös lauseet kuten _Jaan syntymäpäiväni hänen *kanssa*an_, mutta tässä näyttää olevan kyse pikemmin _jakaa_-sanan (mahdollisesti) vierasvaikutteisesta kätyöstä eikä juuri _kanssa_-sanan.)


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Joskus näen esimerkkejä _kanssa_-sanan käytöstä, jotka tuntuvat jonkin verran ”vierasvaikutteisilta”.



Suurin osa kanssa-sanan käytöstä on enemmän tai vähemmän vierasvoittoista. Vieraudessa on kuitenkin aste-eroja.



> Sellaiseksi voisin mainita tämän:
> _
> Tarkoitus on integroida kaupunkiliikenne ovelta ovelle matkaamisen *kanssa*._



En ihan ymmärrä lauseen ajatusta, mutta oletettavasti siinä viitataan uusiin matkustamisen ja sen ohjaamisen tekniikoihin. Lauseen logiikka ontuu, koska ”kaupunkiliikenne” on laaja yleiskäsite. Mutta ehkä sillä tässä tarkoitetaankin vain kaupunkien julkista liikennettä.



> Arvailuni, että tämä on vierasvaikutteista _kanssa_-sanan käyttöä perustuu siihen, että
> 
> 1) lauseen rakenne muistuttaa vieraista kielistä tuttua rakennetta, esim. englannin ”to integrate X *with* Y”
> 
> 2) näyttäisi olevan mahdollista ilmaista tätä merkitystä näppärämmin ilman _kanssa_-sanaa: "_integroida kaupunkiliikenne ovelta-ovelle matkamis*een*_" (ellei tämä merkitsisi jotakin hieman erilaista?)



Vaikuttaa uskottavalta. Mitä merkityksiin tulee, 2-kohdan mukaisessa lauseessa tuntuisi ajatuksena olevan, että ovelta ovelle matkustaminen on keskeinen asia ja laaja järjestelmä, johon integroidaan eli yhdennetään jotain muuta. Tasapainoisempi ilmaus olisi ”integroida kaupunkiliikenne ja ovelta ovelle matkustaminen”.

Kielitoimiston sanakirjassa integroida-verbin käyttöesimerkkeinä on ”_Humanistisen ja biologisen oppiaineksen integroiminen. Integroida jk jhk _t._osaksi jtak. Keittiökalusteisiin integroidut kodinkoneet._ Tämän mukaisesti on normaalia sanoa ”integroida X ja Y” ja ”integroida X Y:hyn” ja ”integroida X Y:n osaksi”. Kaksi jälkimmäistä tarkoittanevat suunnilleen samaa, joten niissä X ja Y eivät ole symmetrisessä asemassa. Ehkä siksi päädytään ilmaukseen ”integroida X Y:n kanssa”, jolloin vastuu lauseen merkityksestä siirtyy lukijalle. ☺



> (Aiemmin luulin, että esimerkeiksi sopisivat myös lauseet kuten _Jaan syntymäpäiväni hänen *kanssa*an_, mutta tässä näyttää olevan kyse pikemmin _jakaa_-sanan (mahdollisesti) vierasvaikutteisesta kätyöstä eikä juuri _kanssa_-sanan.)



Aivan. Peruskysymys tässä on jakaa-verbin käyttö englannin ”to share with” -rakenteen mallin mukaan, ja with-sanan kääntäminen kanssa-sanalla tulee aika automaattisesti mukana.


----------



## Gavril

fennofiili said:


> Suurin osa kanssa-sanan käytöstä on enemmän tai vähemmän vierasvoittoista. Vieraudessa on kuitenkin aste-eroja.



Mitä mieltä olet virkkeistä kuten "Olen samaa eri/mieltä sinun kanssasi"? (toisin kuin vaikkapa _Olen samaa/eri mieltä kuin sinä_)

Nämä virkkeet voisivat ehkä sopia mainitsemiisi kriteereihin _kanssa_-sanan käytöstä, koska tässä molemmat henkilöt (minä ja sinä) ovat samaa/eri mieltä. Mutta ne muistuttavat taas vieraskielisiä rakenteita kuten eng. _I (dis)agree with you_, ja ne kuulostavat taas vähemmän näpäriltä kuin yllä oleva "kuin sinä" -tapainen rakenne.



> En ihan ymmärrä lauseen ajatusta, mutta oletettavasti siinä viitataan uusiin matkustamisen ja sen ohjaamisen tekniikoihin. Lauseen logiikka ontuu, koska ”kaupunkiliikenne” on laaja yleiskäsite. Mutta ehkä sillä tässä tarkoitetaankin vain kaupunkien julkista liikennettä.



Mikäli ymmärsin lähdejutun, kyse on yrityksestä sovittaa paremmin yksittäiset ajomatkat toisiinsa ja kaupungin kokonaiseen liikennerakenteeseen, jotta olisi vähemmän ruuhkia.

(Katsoin muuten hakusanaa _sovittaa_ Kielitoimiston sanakirjassa, ja yksi määritelmä on "saattaa sopusointuun jnk kanssa" -- taasko vierasta vaikutusta?)


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Mitä mieltä olet virkkeistä kuten "Olen samaa eri/mieltä sinun kanssasi"? (toisin kuin vaikkapa _Olen samaa/eri mieltä kuin sinä_)



Ne vaikuttavat moitteettomilta. ”Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi” ilmaisee, että minä ja sinä olemme samaa mieltä. Se on sävyltään hiukan toinen kuin ”Olen samaa mieltä kuin sinä”, joka ei ole yhtä rinnasteinen.

Vanha kunnon ”Nykysuomen sanakirja” kuvaa sanaa ”kanssa” aika laajasti, ja kohta 3 selostaa pitkähkösti ”ruotsin mukaista käyttöä, normaalikielessä † [= hylättävä]”, mutta ”olen yhtä mieltä kanssasi” on kuvattu aiemmin.



> Mikäli ymmärsin lähdejutun, kyse on yrityksestä sovittaa paremmin yksittäiset ajomatkat toisiinsa ja kaupungin kokonaiseen liikennerakenteeseen, jotta olisi vähemmän ruuhkia.



Minua vaivaa se, että puhutaan kaupunkiliikenteen integroimisesta sellaisen kanssa, joka on käsitteellisesti, määritelmän mukaan, osa kaupunkiliikennettä.



> (Katsoin muuten hakusanaa _sovittaa_ Kielitoimiston sanakirjassa, ja yksi määritelmä on "saattaa sopusointuun jnk kanssa" -- taasko vierasta vaikutusta?)



Tuskinpa. ”Sovittaa” on verbin ”sopia” johdos, ja sen tuollainenkin merkitys on helppo selittää tämän pohjalta.


----------



## Gavril

fennofiili said:


> Ne vaikuttavat moitteettomilta. ”Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi” ilmaisee, että minä ja sinä olemme samaa mieltä. Se on sävyltään hiukan toinen kuin ”Olen samaa mieltä kuin sinä”, joka ei ole yhtä rinnasteinen.



Millainen tämä sävyero on?



> Tuskinpa. ”Sovittaa” on verbin ”sopia” johdos, ja sen tuollainenkin merkitys on helppo selittää tämän pohjalta.



En tarkoittanut, että "saattaa sopusointuun jnk kanssa" olisi vierasvaikutteinen merkitys, vaan että _kanssa_-sanan käyttö tässä määritelmässä voisi olla vierasvaikutteinen. En ollut varma, että _kanssa_ sopisi _saattaa_-verbin rakenteeseen.

Mutta ajateltuani enemmän tajusin, että _kanssa_ liittyy todennäköisesti lähemmin sanaan _sopusointu_ kuin verbiin _saattaa_ -- jotakin voi kyllä olla sopusoinnussa jonkin muun kanssa.


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Millainen tämä sävyero on?



Tätä on vähän vaikea kuvata, enkä ole varma, että kaikki ovat tästä samaa mieltä. Mutta sanoisin, että ”olen samaa mieltä kanssasi” sisältää sen, että sinä ja minä olemme yhdessä tiettyä mieltä, samalla puolella, kun taas ”olen samaa mieltä kuin sinä” on objektiivisempi: minun mielipiteeni on sama kuin sinun.



> En tarkoittanut, että "saattaa sopusointuun jnk kanssa" olisi vierasvaikutteinen merkitys, vaan että _kanssa_-sanan käyttö tässä määritelmässä voisi olla vierasvaikutteinen.



Ahaa. Minä taisin olla vähän väsynyt, kun luin aiemman viestisi, ja tulkitsin väärin.



> En ollut varma, että _kanssa_ sopisi _saattaa_-verbin rakenteeseen.
> 
> Mutta ajateltuani enemmän tajusin, että _kanssa_ liittyy todennäköisesti lähemmin sanaan _sopusointu_ kuin verbiin _saattaa_ -- jotakin voi kyllä olla sopusoinnussa jonkin muun kanssa.



Aivan. Sopusointu-sana suorastaan vaatii kanssa-sanan, jos molemmat osapuolet ilmaistaan, paitsi jos käytetään rakennetta ”A ja B ovat sopusoinnussa keskenään”.

Vierasvaikutteista (tai vierasvoittoista, kuten usein sanotaan – vierasvaikutteinen tuntuu kyllä paremmalta) voisi olla kanssa-rakenteen käyttö attribuuttina. Yleensähän kanssa-rakenne on adverbiaali eli liittyy ennen muuta verbiin. Ilmauksessa ”saattaa sopusointuun jonkin kanssa” niin ei ole, vaan ”jonkin kanssa” on sanaan ”sopusointuun” liittyvä attribuutti. Tällaiset attribuutit kuitenkin hyväksytään laajasti etenkin silloin, kun pääsana on verbistä johdettu teonnimi. ”Sointu” on tulkittavissa verbin ”soida” johdokseksi.


----------



## Gavril

fennofiili said:


> Vierasvaikutteista (tai vierasvoittoista, kuten usein sanotaan – vierasvaikutteinen tuntuu kyllä paremmalta)



Ennen kuin aloitin tämän ketjun pohdiskelin, pitäisikö käyttää sanaa _vierasvoittoinen_ vai _vierasvaikutteinen_. Valitsin _-vaikutteinen_ koska se tuntui varovaisemmalta vaihtoehdolta; en ole vielä täysin perillä, milloin sopii sanoa jotakin "vierasvoittoiseksi".


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> en ole vielä täysin perillä, milloin sopii sanoa jotakin "vierasvoittoiseksi".



Silloin kun jokin koostuu pääasiassa vieraista elementeistä.
_
Tieteellinen teksti on vierasvoittoista. _<- Pääosa tekstistä/termistöstä on vierasta kieltä tai lainasanoja.
_Ydinvoimalatyömaan urakkamiehistö on vierasvoittoista._ <- Työntekijät ovat pääosin ulkomaisia.
_Elokuvatarjonta on vierasvoittoista. _<- Suurin osa elokuvista tulee ulkomailta.


----------



## fennofiili

Spongiformi said:


> Silloin kun jokin koostuu pääasiassa vieraista elementeistä.



Olisi kyllä loogista, että _vierasvoittoinen _tarkoittaisi tuollaista ja _vierasvaikutteinen _taas tarkoittaisi sellaista, missä ylipäänsä on vieraita vaikutteita. Siihen suuntaan ehkä ollaankin menossa, koska _vierasvaikutteinen_ esiintyy tuollaisessa käytössä kielenhuollon tiedotuslehdessä Kielikellossa. Silti se ei ole päässyt Kielitoimiston sanakirjaan! Sanakirjassa on _vierasvoittoinen _sanan _vieraanvoittoinen _rinnakkaismuotona – _vieraanvoittoinen _on minulle kyllä ihan uusi sana – ilman määritelmää. Käyttöesimerkkinä on vain ilmaus _Vieraanvoittoinen korostus. _Siitä voi mielestäni jo päätellä, että _vierasvoittoinen _tarkoittaa todellisuudessa laveasti sellaista, missä on vieraita vaikutteita.

Vielä selvemmin asia ilmenee Nykysuomen sanakirjan toisesta käyttöesimerkistä: _Vierasvoittoisesti suomea puhuva henkilö. _Jos jonkun voi ylipäänsä sanoa puhuvan suomea, niin täytyyhän puheen koostua pääasiallisesti suomen kielen elementeistä eikä vieraista elementeistä! 

Vanhemmassa kielenhuoltokirjallisuudessa on muistaakseni käytetty nimenomaan sanaa _vierasvoittoinen_ silloinkin, kun kyse on vain kielenkäytössä, jossa jokin yksittäinen sana, sijamuodon käyttötapa, lauserakenne, sanajärjestys tai muu piirre on (tai sen sanotaan olevan) vierasta vaikutusta. Sen sijasta voi hyvin käyttää sanaa _vierasvaikutteinen_, joka siis on loogisempi – mutta silti ei pidä olettaa, että _vierasvoittoinen _tarkoittaisi jotain muuta kielestä puhuttaessa.


----------

